# Технологии и коммуникации > Интернет >  TV по гостю

## Sanych

*Как смотреть:*
1) Скачать и установить [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
2) Скачать [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
3) Открыть плейлист через Winamp
    Расписание передач - [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
Всё. Можно смотреть. :dance2: Только скорость хорошую требует. У меня 2048\1024 Идёт хорошо.

В irc сети есть канал #PUBtalk_ct_fm Там можно голосовать за фильмы. Фильм идёт всегда после 23.00

----------


## Nietzsches

у меня со скорстью в половину меньшей нормально валит..неделью побаловался..надоело.)) но Спасиб)

----------


## Sanych

Конечно если в нормальной квартире живёш или доме, то можно и побаловаться. А как у меня знакомые в общагах, так им и такое за радость

----------


## misatik

> Конечно если в нормальной квартире живёш или доме, то можно и побаловаться. А как у меня знакомые в общагах, так им и такое за радость


точно))))  мне приятно

----------


## HARON

А через АИМП не пойдет?

----------


## Sanych

Звук только. AIMP же видео не показывает.

----------


## Serj_2k

штука реально пашед. как проверял, шёл "Человек с бульвара Капуцинов". мля, што не фраза, то кладезь .....

- Живут же люди... Влю***ются, ходят в театры, в библи... библи... 
- Не ругайся, Билли... 
- ...в библиотеки. (С)

----------


## Asteriks

Работает штука, точно. Я про неё на блоге написала, народ заинтересовался. Но думают, что фильмы целый день им будут крутить. А там музыка в основном, то разговоры в студии.) Ну, подождём 23-00, что там за фильм сегодня? )) Спасибо за информацию.
Пробовала через другие проигрыватели. Лучше всего у меня через VLC media player и Winamp.

C 23-00 и до утра крутят 6 разных фильмов. Сейчас смотрю второй из списка. Качество первого было не очень.

----------


## Asteriks

Кто-то из пользователе пожаловался, что не работают настойки. Работают, просто сегодня конкретно не будет передач. Об этом можно узнать по Ирке, зайдя на соответствующий канал.




> В irc сети есть канал #PUBtalk_ct_fm

----------


## Asteriks

Можно мультики старые по гостю смотреть. Диснеевские и другие им подобные.

http://shoutcast.xdsl.by:9100/toonheads.nsv

По этой ссылке не нужно ничего скачивать, её вписать в Winamp в меню Воспроизвести с URL. И будут вам мультики! Круглые сутки. Сейчас перепроверю и скрин кину на всякий случай. 


 И главное, давно все смотрят, а я всегда последняя узнаю. (( А 2X2  http://91.149.189.19:18912/2×2stream.flv не работает у меня. Первый игровой вроде пробивался вчера, но только на пару минут... А может и не он... Я разные ссылки пробовала, вот вам на всякий случай, может заработает: mms://live.tcm.by/one.by

----------


## Sanych

Подтверждаю. Мульты работают.

----------


## Mitrej

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
По этой ссылке (по гостю) можно посмотреть 1GTV, 2x2, СТС, DTV, LUXTV, NTV.

----------


## Sanych

Чёт не работает он. Что там, что тут, одинаковую ошибку у меня показывает

----------


## Sanych

Ну вот. Теперь работает

----------


## SDS

> Можно мультики старые по гостю смотреть. Диснеевские и другие им подобные.
> 
> [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
> 
> По этой ссылке не нужно ничего скачивать, её вписать в Winamp в меню Воспроизвести с URL. И будут вам мультики! Круглые сутки. Сейчас перепроверю и скрин кину на всякий случай. 
> 
> [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
>  И главное, давно все смотрят, а я всегда последняя узнаю. (( А 2X2  [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] не работает у меня. Первый игровой вроде пробивался вчера, но только на пару минут... А может и не он... Я разные ссылки пробовала, вот вам на всякий случай, может заработает: mms://live.tcm.by/one.by


The file you requested could not be found
Вот такие мультики

----------


## Sanych

А штукена из первого поста до сих пор работает ещё))) Правда не через Winamp окрывал а через VLC media player

----------


## Sanych

Ссылка на Web-TV по гостевому с GamePlanet.by изменилась. Теперь смотреть тут - [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] Доступны на текущий момент 2 канала: первый Игровой 1.GTV и A-One

----------


## Павел

> [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
> По этой ссылке (по гостю) можно посмотреть 1GTV, 2x2, СТС, DTV, LUXTV, NTV.


чета не пашет... пишет мол нету прав у меня!!!че за фигня?

----------


## Vanya

про эту "фигню" надо на форуме гэёмплэнет спрашивать  потому как чёт давно уже не работает

----------


## Sanych

> чета не пашет... пишет мол нету прав у меня!!!че за фигня?


Адрес не правильный. Я ж чуть выше писал, что он поменялся.

----------


## Sanych

Откуда новость и так все уже знают 

Для просмотра вам необходим VLC Player или другой поддерживающий потоковое видео. Устанавливаем, запускаем. Выбираем меню *Меди*а - открыть URL - выбираем протокол *HTTP* - адрес: *93.84.114.5:9500*. Пока транслируются фильмы, сериалы, в будущем возможно будет транслироваться футбольные матчи, трансляции формулы 1 и тп (возможно будет видео под заказ).

Если выбивает ошибку такого типа "Ищите более подробную информацию в лог-файле" то это просто сейчас ничего не транслируется. Просто поймите... Админы и сервера тоже должны отдыхать!

Скачать VLC Player  можно тут - [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## vova230

Пробовал запустить, но с моей скоростью не тянет. Интересно, а записать трансляцию можно как нибуть?

----------


## avant100cc

рульная система )))

----------


## vova230

Что-то не пошло ничего. Скорость добавили думал побалуюсь.

----------


## bobom

лавочку давно прикрыли... немного другая система настройки, надо прописывать маки, а их у нас мало, ввиду этого не раздаем...уж извиняйте((

----------

